# Bombenkrater Freiburg



## waldman (22. Februar 2006)

heut war ich im bombenkrater unterwegs, und muss echt sagen der gibt ja ein jämmerliches bild ab.
für ein spot wo man vom eigner her sprünge bauen darf wie man will.

nun wollt ich fragen wos dran liegt? und viel wichtiger, deshalb schreib ich, wer wär bereit mit mir anfang april da ein paar schöne sprünge reinbaun. also keine so steilen dirt dinger wo ein fully schon beim absprung durchschlägt  
eher schnelle weite sprünge, ich hätt da shcon ne echt schöne line im kopf, die wär an einem tag gebaut.
wenn keiner mitmachen will machens blackforest und ich alleine, es wäre nur schöner wenn mehr dabei wären, außerdem isses immer besser wenn man zu so zeugs mehrere meinungen hat.
dann könnt man auch grad mal die drei vier sprünge die noch da sind wieder herrichten  
hört sich nach viel arbeit an, isses aber nicht.

also los haut rein, und sagt mir ja nicht dass es in freiburg zu wenig freerider gibt (sieht man ja am schönberg eindeutig )


----------



## Robse (22. Februar 2006)

Ich gehöre zwar nicht zur o.g. Fraktion, kenne das Bombenloch aber ganz gut, da ich schon einige Male den Trail gefahren bin, der beim Bombenloch endet. Außerdem fährt ein Freund mit seinem Kona dort von Zeit zu Zeit. 
Ich wusste gar nicht, dass man das nach Belieben "bebauen" darf. Finde ich gar nicht uninteressant. 
Was und noch viel wichtiger wann hattet ihr vor, dort was zu machen?

Gruß Robse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (22. Februar 2006)

hoppala das hab ich ganz vergessen.

also ich hab auf jeden fall ab anfang april zeit, evtl auch früher schon, denk aber eher nicht.


man darf nur keine northshoresachen bauen, alles andre ist ok. hab die info aus fast erster hand.
natürlich gibts ein paar regeln, dei aber eigentlich jedem schon so klar sein müssten.

also kein müll, und man darf als fundament für die sprünge kein holz von holzbeigen nehmen, alles andre ist ok


----------



## crossie (22. Februar 2006)

wär ich (wenns zeitlich hinhaut) dabei. 

muss ma wieder in den wald, hoffe nur mein radl is bis dahin fertig... mit ner streetgurke im wald ist nicht soo prickelnd..

wollt mir da mal irgendwie nen drop mit ner BRAUCHBAREN anfahrt, 1.50-2m höhe und schön breiter landung bauen... so zum tricks üben halt.

also sagt bescheid, wenns steigt!

cheers


----------



## Robse (22. Februar 2006)

Bin zwar, wie gesagt, kein Experte, aber wenn es soweit ist, sag dochmal Bescheid. Wenn ich es zeitlich einrichten kann, schau ich auf jeden Fall mal durch.

Gruß Robse


----------



## marc (22. Februar 2006)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> wollt mir da mal irgendwie nen drop mit ner BRAUCHBAREN anfahrt, 1.50-2m höhe und schön breiter landung bauen... so zum tricks üben halt.



Gibts doch schon. Naturdrop. Von unten gesehen ist der rechts oben.

@waldi   ich würd da auch mitmachen tun   Im Gegenzug kann ich noch Leute für den Northshore im Dirtpark gebrauchen


----------



## waldman (22. Februar 2006)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> @waldi   ich würd da auch mitmachen tun   Im Gegenzug kann ich noch Leute für den Northshore im Dirtpark gebrauchen



da bin ich auch dabei wenn ich denn zeit hab. ich will eh mal zum dirtpark, weil ich will noch en bissel dual trainieren


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (23. Februar 2006)

Moin

Bei der "Renovierung" Bombenloch wär ich auch mit am Start. Dann wüsst ich endlich mal wo das ist...also vielleicht ne Woche vorher Bescheid sagen. Dann müsst es klappen.

MfG


----------



## soulseller (23. Februar 2006)

das werd ich mir auf jedenfall mal anschaun ...in sicherer entfernung


----------



## kingofdirt (25. Februar 2006)

bin ich auch dabei!
was hast du denn vor zu bauen? Und Wo? Da sind ja schon einige halbherzige versuche die mehr kaputtmachen wie helfen...


----------



## luke (26. Februar 2006)

also bin oft im bl hab heut gerade wieder was gebaut, schaut halt mal rein und sagt bescheid, wenn ihr was bauen wollt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ReaperGM (27. Februar 2006)

Ich wäre auch dabei, müßte zwar aus Lahr kommen ist aber kein Prob.

Wenn es noch jemanden Interessiert, ich war letztes We. dort und hab Fotos gemacht. Lag halt wieder Schnee, aber schaut mal in meine Gallerie







@ Crossie: Tricksen sind die Drops schon geeignet, passt genau zu deiner Beschreibung.


@ marc: Wie schauts eigendlich mit Dirtpark aus, kann man dort schon fahren??
Bei uns ist der Lehm einfach noch zu matschig.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## DHSean (28. Februar 2006)

bombenkrater .... bombenloch .... joa vom hörensagen  - hoffentlich ist der drecks schnee bald weg, aber april hört sich gut an  . werd da wohl mal vorbeiradln ne


----------



## ykcor (28. Februar 2006)

joa, nennt sich eigentlich bombenloch, nich krater.
wenn mein rad bis dahin wieder bremsentauglich ist, bin ich sicher auch dabei.
haet sowieso mal wieder bock auf radfahrn. war schon lang nimmer richtig.


----------



## bleibein (28. Februar 2006)

wo ist denn dieses bombenloch überhaupt - beim wasserschlösschen am wiehrebahnhof oder wo???


----------



## ykcor (28. Februar 2006)

in dem wald, wenn du richtung zähringer burg hochfährst.


----------



## marc (28. Februar 2006)

ReaperGM schrieb:
			
		

> @ marc: Wie schauts eigendlich mit Dirtpark aus, kann man dort schon fahren??
> Bei uns ist der Lehm einfach noch zu matschig.
> 
> Gruß Stephan



Muss ich erst mal schauen, glaub aber eher nicht. Müssen erst noch einiges reparieren. 

Jam ist dieses Jahr am 3/4 Juni.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (1. März 2006)

ich wollt eigentlich nur ein paar weitere sprünge baun, einen zum beispiel dort wo mal der northshore drop war (sprung außerhalb vom bombenloch, landung dann eben dort wo die landung vom northshore drop war)
dann wollt ich evtl das gap das auch im hintergrund von dem bild oben ist herrichten (größere landung, absprung reparieren)
der drop auf dem bild ist ja ganz ok.
dann den sprung unten am ausgang vom bombenloch größer und breiter machen, weil so kommt man ja fast nicht bis in die eigentliche landung, evtl unten dann nochmal en sprung (so dass man nach der landung nicht um die kurve muss)

des wollte ich persönlich baun 

den "corner" den klausi gebaut hat find ja ganz nett für ihn, aber ich wills nichmal versuchen da bis in die landung zu kommen


----------



## proclimber (1. März 2006)

Sers Leute!

Ich war letztes Jahr einige Male im Zähringer Loch. Fands da echt cool.
Der Rider, den  du (*ReaperGM*), geknipst hast, is das zufällig de Markus? Hab von ihm noch coole Pics von ner Abendsession im Zähringer Loch. Leider hab ich seine Mailaddy verlegt...im T4 is einfach zu viel platz gewesen ...wollt ihm trotzdem die bilder zukommen lassen. wenn ihn also jm kennt, bitte melden. er is früher n NOX Hardtail gefahren und jetzt eben das grüne Stinky. Danke!

Gruß aus der Pfalz

p.


----------



## herrenfahrer (1. März 2006)

@Marc

Wäre auch dabei, im Dirtpark am Northshore mal wieder das Fichten-Moped schwingen. 

Bombenkrater, wäre wenn zeitlich drin, auch cool  !!! 

Also, bis die Tage.
Greets Dirk


----------



## proclimber (1. März 2006)

Hier die "Markus Bilder"


----------



## ReaperGM (1. März 2006)

proclimber schrieb:
			
		

> Sers Leute!
> 
> Ich war letztes Jahr einige Male im Zähringer Loch. Fands da echt cool.
> Der Rider, den  du (*ReaperGM*), geknipst hast, is das zufällig de Markus? Hab von ihm noch coole Pics von ner Abendsession im Zähringer Loch. Leider hab ich seine Mailaddy verlegt...im T4 is einfach zu viel platz gewesen ...wollt ihm trotzdem die bilder zukommen lassen. wenn ihn also jm kennt, bitte melden. er is früher n NOX Hardtail gefahren und jetzt eben das grüne Stinky. Danke!
> ...



Jep hast Recht das ist der Markus (mim Ex-NOX Hardteil), ich kenn ihn aber auch erst seit 2 WE.
So wie es scheint, wohnt der nur 5 Min vom Bombenloch weg und ist deshalb auch ständig dort. E-Mail hab ich leider auch keine, wollt mich mal mit den Jungs absprechen aber die sind nicht wirklich online.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## mr.impossible (1. März 2006)

ha, ha 
so findet man sich wieder!

da man abundzu da fährt könnt man auch mal mit anpacken.

sagts bescheid und ich schwing die schaufel gern mit.

mischa


----------



## DHSean (1. März 2006)

des radl kenn ich irgendwo her ... mal bei jürgen's bikeshop gewesen?


----------



## mr.impossible (2. März 2006)

lässt sich nicht vermeiden, wenn man dort arbeitet.

mischa


----------



## DHSean (2. März 2006)

joa macht sinn


----------



## Gero (10. März 2006)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> wär ich (wenns zeitlich hinhaut) dabei.
> 
> muss ma wieder in den wald, hoffe nur mein radl is bis dahin fertig... mit ner streetgurke im wald ist nicht soo prickelnd..
> 
> ...



lol crossie, - gibts doch schon genug   ne habt schon recht, - der war mal innem besseren zustand... wenn ihr baut komm ich vorbei....

ja im dirtpark könnten wir dann auch hilfe gebrauchen wenn das wetter irgendwann in nen paar jahren wieder so is dass man dort nicht gleich versinkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cheetah mfr 01 (15. März 2006)

hallihallo,

hab gerade das vom Bombenloch gelesen, würd da unter Umständen auch mitmachen, wenns die zeit erlaubt! Wollt ohnehin schon mal wissen wo genau das ist . Ich komm meistens vom Roßkopf oben runter und würd daher gern wissen wie man den von da aus am besten findet, wäre für ne detailierte Wegbeschreibung sehr dankbar!


----------



## Robse (15. März 2006)

Wenn du den Roßkopf Richtung Zähringen runterfährst, geht irgendwann (bereits Asphaltstraße) eine Straße nach rechts (wenn du von oben kommst) zu diesem Restaurant. Fahre die Straße ein Stück und dann geht links ein Trail runter. Der ist auch ganz nett, aber mit nem Cheetah mfr kein Problem. Fahre den runter und du kommst direkt am Bombenloch raus..
Gruß Robse


----------



## cheetah mfr 01 (16. März 2006)

Vielen Dank,

werd das mal ausprobieren, vielleicht schon am WE (falls das  Wetter einigermaßen ist), dann schau ich mal nach ob ich das "Loch" finde! Vielen Dank dafür.

mfg D.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (2. April 2006)

waldman schrieb:
			
		

> hoppala das hab ich ganz vergessen.
> 
> also ich hab auf jeden fall ab anfang april zeit, evtl auch früher schon, denk aber eher nicht.



Moin

Ging jetzt schon was zwecks Maloche am Bombenkrater?

MfG


----------



## waldman (2. April 2006)

nein da ging noch nix

ich könnte mir da nächste woche freitag (7.4.) oder sonntag (9.4.) sehr gut vorstellen. am 8.4. kann ich vorraussichtlich leider nicht weil ich da schon im dirtpark helfe.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (2. April 2006)

Bei mir würde der Sonntag gut passen. 
Freitag nur bedingt, da ich bis mind. 16.00Uhr am Fließband stehe.


----------



## waldman (3. April 2006)

Also, wenns keine groben Einwände gibt wäre ich für Sonntag 9.4.

Es sollte wohl jeder ne Schaufel/Spaten oder sonstiges mitbringen
Säge oder Axt könnten wir auch sehr gut gebrauchen.

So, wer ist dann jetzt noch bereit wos ans Arbeiten geht mitzuhelfen ?


----------



## ykcor (3. April 2006)

je nach wetterlage bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## Racer86 (8. April 2006)

Servus waren heute auch wieder im Loch haben mal noch bissel aufgeräumt und mal wieder herrgerichtet !! haben auch schon vorgestern den rest von dem fetten baumstamm der oberhalb vom loch lag entfernt !! und dort wo die Stufen mal waren noch nen jump hingebaut !! hätte auch bilder und videos aber bekomm es net hier eingestellt !! 

Greetz Timo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBikeLebowski (8. April 2006)

muss für morgen leider absagen...sorry

Hoffe, es klappt beim nächsten Mal. Ruhig Bescheid sagen beim nächsten Schaufel- und Spateneinsatz.

MfG


----------



## waldman (10. April 2006)

Racer86 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus waren heute auch wieder im Loch haben mal noch bissel aufgeräumt und mal wieder herrgerichtet !! haben auch schon vorgestern den rest von dem fetten baumstamm der oberhalb vom loch lag entfernt !! und dort wo die Stufen mal waren noch nen jump hingebaut !! hätte auch bilder und videos aber bekomm es net hier eingestellt !!
> 
> Greetz Timo




wie ich mir shcon gedacht hab war ich allein im bombenloch.
geregnet hats eigentlich nicht, nur mal kurz getröpfelt.

@racer: danke fürs entfernen des baumstamms, ich hab meinen sprung genau neben euren gesetzt. nur man springt gerade eins bombenloch rein nicht so schief. und meiner ist viel größer. dann hab ich noch die landung hergerichtet, also eben laub weg und den graben in der mitte weggemacht.

ich kann nur sagen der sprung ist geil, bin den gestern noch ein paar mal gesprungen und bin begeistert davon 
ist ein richtig schöner sprung zum stylen, weil die landung relativ breit und steil ist. leider macht heut ja das wetter nicht mehr mit  
ich hätt ein bild gemacht hatte aber keine kamera dabei.


----------



## Chaparral Rider (26. November 2006)

mal wieder den thread nach oben bringen.


war heute mit ein paar kumpels da und muss sagen,da hat sich einiges getan,vorallem oberhalb des bomben loches.
wurde auch etwas holz verbaut.


----------



## Gero (26. November 2006)

aha, mal wieder der fred *g*
hey ich würd mal gern mit nen paar jungs die die großen drops im krater, und die beiden gaps springen nen fotoshooting machen... evtl. nächsten samstag oder so... je nach wetter halt...

jemand lust?


----------



## Chaparral Rider (27. November 2006)

mit den großen drops siehts eher schlecht aus,da dort sehr viel holz(baumstämme) in der landung liegt.da muss man schon etwas machen.


----------



## Gero (27. November 2006)

Chaparral Rider schrieb:


> mit den großen drops siehts eher schlecht aus,da dort sehr viel holz(baumstämme) in der landung liegt.da muss man schon etwas machen.




echt? naja dann räumt mans halt weg, sonen stress is das dann auch net... ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (28. November 2006)

Gero schrieb:


> echt? naja dann räumt mans halt weg, sonen stress is das dann auch net... ^^



ah, quatsch.
alles was gut ist kann man perfekt springen.
einmal der kleinere drop, dann einen der größeren drops, beide gaps und den großen step down ins loch runter.
prinzipiell hätte ich schon bock am wochenende. nur denke ich werde ich mein neues bike bis dahin nicht fertig bekommen, bzw mich noch nicht darauf eingefahren haben. auf jeden fall wirds sehr knapp.  
und das alte bike ist schon abgebaut.

hier mal zwei schlechte bild vom step down:
timo




meine wenigkeit




war schon arg dunkel und wir hatten meine billige cam dabei.


----------



## Racer86 (28. November 2006)

meine meinung @waldman !! des was es im loch gibt und fun macht und sich lohnt bilder von zu machen ist bestens in schuß.  

@chaparell rider: wenn du eh nit weist was sache ist lass es doch hier zu posten und schreib nicht so ein scheiß hier rein von wegen nicht fahrbar !!


Greetz Timo


----------



## blackforest (28. November 2006)

Also Drops und StepDown wär ich auf jeden Fall dabei. Die Sau mal wieder fliegen lassen


----------



## marc (28. November 2006)

Au ja, fliegen...da hab ich Erfahrung. Auf die Rippen, auf die Hand, auf den Kopf...ich bau mir dann einen "Alt-Herren-mit-der-fetten-Katze-Sprung". So was geschmeidiges eben   

Marc

PS: Dieses WE wirds eftel etwas knapp...


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (28. November 2006)

marc schrieb:


> Au ja, fliegen...
> 
> PS: Dieses WE wirds eftel etwas knapp...



WARUM??? 

Bin auf jeden Fall mit dabei. Auch wenn ich mit meinem Hardtail nur Zaungast bzw. Besucher des Kindergarten-Drops sein werde. 
Wird auf jeden Fall lustig. 

MfG


----------



## Racer86 (28. November 2006)

jo last uns einfach mal dieses We im loch treffen !! frage ist halt auch obs wetter mitmacht und wie de Ansgar mit seim bike fertig wird was wohl bis dahin nochnit stehen wird leider !! aber mann könnte sich ja mal so oben treffen und bissel rumhüpfen 

@gero: wann wäre es dir den recht zum bilder machen ?


Greetz Timo


----------



## Gero (28. November 2006)

muss mal schaun, aber am gscheitesten für mich wäre evtl. sogar vormittag... je nach wetter, würd sagen das entscheiden wir spontan oder?


----------



## blackforest (28. November 2006)

Vormittags? Das wär ja glatt ne Premiere, bisher war ich nur nachmittags.

Wohnst du nicht zufällig auch in der Gegend von Haslach und kannst uns mithochnehmen? (PM?)


----------



## Gero (28. November 2006)

blackforest schrieb:


> Vormittags? Das wär ja glatt ne Premiere, bisher war ich nur nachmittags.
> 
> Wohnst du nicht zufällig auch in der Gegend von Haslach und kannst uns mithochnehmen? (PM?)



ne sorry, wohn ganz am anderen ende von fr, - in ebnet, - da liegt haslach nu alles andere als auf dem weg... ^^


----------



## blackforest (29. November 2006)

Tja, das stimmt wohl, Ebnet liegt wirklich am anderen Ende.

Macht aber leider nix, kann eh nicht kommen. Mein Dämpfer hat irgendwie beschlossen die Dämpfung zu verlieren. Also geht das Ding jetz erstmal zu Akira. Viel Spaß euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racer86 (29. November 2006)

Würd sagen wir verschieben das mit den Bildern mal auf den 8.12 oder was meint ihr? Weil de Ansgar wird ja mit seinem Bike kaum fertig bis zum We , die Wildsau hat ja die Dämpfung im Wald vergessen !! Und ob dem Phil sein Rad bis zum We fertig ist weis man au nochnit genau, selbst wenn müsst er sich eh erstmal einfahren !! 

@gero: wann würde es denn dir passen zeitlich usw ??

Greetz Timo


----------



## Gero (30. November 2006)

hmmmm 8.12. is schlecht, das is nen freitag an dem ich eh schon zu viele termine hab... 9.12. evtl. bin mir aber nicht sicher. schaun wir dann, - kommt wohl auch nen bissel aufs wetter an...


----------



## Gero (20. Dezember 2006)

wie schauts dieses we aus? samstag irgendwer lust?


----------



## marc (20. Dezember 2006)

Hi Gero, Du Linsen-Gott  

Samstag Nachmittag sind wir evtl. am Loch, kann ich aber noch nicht sicher sagen...aber würd mich freuen wenn wir uns mal wieder sehen....

Gruß Marc


----------



## Gero (23. Dezember 2006)

schee wars... marc wo warst du denn??

http://www.deibert.biz/231206/

http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/mypics/442724/display/7508896


----------



## waldman (23. Dezember 2006)

hammer bilder !!!
absolut hammer !!!

weiß gar nicht was ich sagen soll.
war echt ne coole session

restkp gero


----------



## Phil85 (23. Dezember 2006)

War schön und kalt . 

Schöne Bilder Gero     

very very nice !!!!!!!!

Bald mal wieder ?????


----------



## blackforest (24. Dezember 2006)

jou muss ich auch sagen. Da kann man so beschissen fahren wie man will, auf den Bildern siehts immer noch super aus.


----------



## DHSean (24. Dezember 2006)

jup starke bilder, respekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (26. Dezember 2006)

Gero schrieb:


> schee wars... marc wo warst du denn??




momentan leider unabkömmlich...  melde mich kurz aus den sonnigen Kassel...

am WE sicher mal wieder per pedes unterwegs....aber danke der Nachfrage,Gero.

Ich wünsch aber trotzdem mal Allen einen Guten Rutsch!!!!

Marc


----------



## amon (23. Juni 2009)

schreibstoff alle??


----------



## Fox-Rider93 (27. Juni 2009)

Bin neu hier in der Community und auch noch nich so lange am Fahren.. 

Hat mal einer Lust mit mir ins Bombenloch zu gehn, oder ne kleine Session am Rosskopf zu machn? ich bin 16 wobei das jetzt glaubich nich die große rolle spielt 

..hab fast keinen im Freundeskreis der Downhill/Freeride fährt


----------



## waldman (27. Juni 2009)

geh einfach mal bei gutem wetter am rosskopf fahren und schieb unten ein paar mal hoch, da lernst viele gute leute kennen.


----------



## Norganic (5. Oktober 2010)

terroranschlag oder umbaumassnahmen 
hallo und gudden tach 
weiss nicht ob das hier der richtige threat iss aber ich war gestern im bombenloch und ich musste mit erschrekken feststellen das dort massiv gewütet wurde. praktisch an allen kikkern wurde die absprungkante weg getreten. 
teilweise sieht es jedoch so aus als hätte man den ein oder anderen kikker versucht noch weiter zurück zu setzen. 
nun meine frage.... wer weiss was??? 
nen freundlichen gruss 
norganic


----------



## Gero (5. Oktober 2010)

ich war sonntag auch oben, und für mich sah das aus wie reine zerstörungsabsicht. zumindest stand sonntag. hat mich auch sehr erschreckt, denn soooo einfach war das nicht so wie da gewütet wurde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (6. Oktober 2010)

ist zwar alles recht kurzfristig aber:

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=100949296638101

wer kommt anmelden dann hat der Initiator (Michael Volk (Facebook)) eine ungefähre Vorstellung wer alles kommt.


----------



## Norganic (6. Oktober 2010)

mhh leider zuuuu kurzfristig. muss leider am samstag zum dienst. hoffe ihr bekommt genug leute zusammen. ansonsten könnt ich zb am darauf folgenden wochenende. 
gruss 
norganic


----------



## wendom33 (6. April 2013)

Hallo alle zusammen ich komme aus OG und würde auch mal gerne auf den Bombenkrater mir das mal anschauen könnte mir jemand von euch eine Anfahrtsweg schicken von der Autobahn aus das wehre super 

danke schon mal im voraus 

lg und ne erfolgreiche saison


----------



## JuL (8. April 2013)

Hast eine PN.


----------



## wendom33 (8. April 2013)

JuL schrieb:


> Hast eine PN.


 

meinst du mich ???? habe ich was ????

grüße


----------



## nssoda (8. April 2013)

Hey ho, ich wollte mal fragen ob man eig. sein bike auch mit in den zug mitnehmen darf, denn wenn ja würde ich auch mal kommen zum bauen, fahren usw..


----------



## ykcor (8. April 2013)

nssoda schrieb:


> Hey ho, ich wollte mal fragen ob man eig. sein bike auch mit in den zug mitnehmen darf, denn wenn ja würde ich auch mal kommen zum bauen, fahren usw..



Ich habe gerade mal im Forum der Deutschen Bahn nachgefragt und die haben mir bestätigt, dass die Mitnahme eines Rades in den meisten Fällen erlaubt ist. Allerdings ist für das Rad ein extra Fahrschein zu lösen.


----------



## Hoschy (9. April 2013)

...das hängt wohl auch von der Strecke und Uhrzeit ab...


----------



## Dusius (7. Februar 2014)

Kann man momentan im Krater fahren? Wie sind die Verhältnisse derzeit bei den Wetter? Hatte einen kleinen Anfahrtsweg und möchte nicht umsonst hin fahren ;-)


----------



## wendom33 (9. Februar 2014)

alles top perfekte verhältnisse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Contiracer (10. Februar 2014)

Gibts eig irgendwo ne wegbeschreibung bzw eine Anfahrsbeschreibung?

Danke, mfg.


----------



## Dusius (10. Februar 2014)

Schau bei den Videos irgendwo steht es drunter


----------



## Contiracer (10. Februar 2014)

Seh da nirgens was, kommt wohl aufs Video an. Finde nur 4 un steht nix drunter.

Naja werds iwie rausbekommen


----------



## Dusius (10. Februar 2014)

Irgendwo habe ich es gelesene, weiß leider nimmer wo ;-)


----------



## nobs (11. Februar 2014)

Contiracer schrieb:


> Seh da nirgens was, kommt wohl aufs Video an. Finde nur 4 un steht nix drunter.
> 
> Naja werds iwie rausbekommen



schau mal in deine Profilnachrichten


----------



## count-zero-1101 (29. August 2014)

Hallo! Könnt ich bitte auch ne Ortsangabe bekommen per PN? Ich bin weder Förster oder Waldarbeiter und würd gerne morgen dort fahren. Bin leider nicht in FR ansässig und komme ab und zu aus KA hier hin, aber den Videos nach ist das Bombenloch wohl am allernächsten dran an der "Eisdiele" in KA, was so die Linienführung und die Sprünge angeht...  GPS Koordinaten wären erste Sahne! Danke im Voraus!


----------

